# New home drywall bulging, dimpling, nail pops



## Maria (Jun 4, 2021)

****EDITED***Sorry, someone informed me that I forgot to upload the photos. Attached now.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

That is some bad workmanship on your drywall. Call your builder up and make it right.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

wow that isnt even mobile home bad its worse! 2nd call builder on it for sure. maybe even building dpt.! wish you luck. 

shine a flashlight up tight against wall shooting across surface and youll see everything.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes that is very poorly done, the other problem is the extreamly bright light and strange lighting angle. Usually you need to pay for a very expencive drywall finish if your doing strangle lighting angles like that. Why don't you have any lighting fixtures on your ceiling? Regardless this is a poorly done finish.

Is the actual drywall sagging down aka it doesn't have enough screws? Or are those just poorly filled in joints?

It looks like a level 3? Maybe it was supposed to be covered in orange peel or knockdown?

Anyway contact your builder or contractor and get it fixed.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

Some guys should find a different occupation. This finish drywaller is one of them. And dont go into auto body work either.


----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> wow that isnt even mobile home bad its worse! 2nd call builder on it for sure. maybe even building dpt.! wish you luck.
> 
> shine a flashlight up tight against wall shooting across surface and youll see everything.


Thats how i learned ,the flashlight trick.


----------



## Durimar (7 mo ago)

Wow, the builder seemed to be specifically trying to make the worse in all aspects. But the main thing is the design, how terrible it looks. But you don't have to tear down the ceiling like everyone says. Try contacting stagers for homes, as an option. Instead of removing this flaw, interior designers will help you hide it. You ask how? Basically, some interior elements will be added, such as chandeliers, bedside tables, possibly painting, and so on. At a minimum, I am sure that the view will be better than it is now, and this applies not only to the ceiling, but to each of the rooms. For example, I used to have a huge hole in the wall, and now there is a very cool hanging shelf on that place.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

"Wow, the builder seemed to be specifically trying to make the worse in all aspects. But the main thing is the design, how terrible it looks. But you don't have to tear down the ceiling like everyone says. Try contacting stagers for homes, as an option. Instead of removing this flaw, interior designers will help you hide it. You ask how? Basically, some interior elements will be added, such as chandeliers, bedside tables, possibly painting, and so on. At a minimum, I am sure that the view will be better than it is now, and this applies not only to the ceiling, but to each of the rooms. For example, I used to have a huge hole in the wall, and now there is a very cool hanging shelf on that place. "


That is a crazy idea. Just finish the drywall properly. It will probably now require a plastering rod to make the ceiling straight and flat. But it is what it is.Use a different and capable drywaller. Fix the ceiling properly.


----------

